# Hello - rental problem



## Rosey#2465

Hello,

I am new to the community and seeking some help with renting long term in Italy. Recently I applied for a long-term rental through a website, and now I have lost the money I sent forward and cannot find the company online. Has anybody else experienced this with letting, and is there a way of finding the company through the Internet?

Thank you so much, I have just lost 2400.00 pounds and now without a place to stay.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Sorry to hear you have lost a lot of money. Do you have the deatails of the site? I doubt very much there is anything you can do, but you never know someone here may have a lead/advice.


----------



## Rosey#2465

Thank you for your time Geordie, I went through a third party and the letting agency stating they had it is called Tuscany Long Term Rentals, however, they called me on a "no ID' number and there is no website either. Sadly I trusted without looking into it deeper, next time I will source a home via a secure letting agency. I appreciate your time.


----------



## NickZ

You should file a complaint with the polizia postale. 

https://www.commissariatodips.it/

How did you send the money?

The English language is often a warning sign.

There are various more or less trusty worthy websites. We're talking about estate agents and you should always have your eyes open. Sorry to say that but it's true around the world.

look at 

Case e appartamenti in vendita – Annunci immobiliari - Casa.it

https://www.immobiliare.it/

Affitto Case Appartamenti Immobili Uffici Ville | Solo Affitti

Those are web portals with many different agents posting offers


----------



## Rosey#2465

Hi Nickz

Thank you so much for your support, I sent the money via my bank as a transfer into a UK bank account. Although I have located the woman who was originally posting the advert, she was abusive and hung up on me stating I am not entitled to anything back. Since then I have found Tuscan Long Term Lettings but it is just a holding page. I will report this today to the Police, and thank you for the links to other places, I feel so stupid and felt I went through the right place. I have to say that Long Term Lettings online were amazing, they removed the advert and banned the individual on there within five minutes of reporting them, so this is peace of mind that they are running their business correctly, however the woman took a free advert so therefore they had no details relating to her. Thank you again, I appreciate so much your support.


----------



## NickZ

If you sent the money to an UK bank I'd file a police report there also. I'd also talk to your bank. Even if they can't do anything they might know who you should complain to.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Take some heart out of broadcasting on here as a warning to others and you never know, reporting it to the police may be of help also. Good luck in finding a rental.


----------



## Rosey#2465

Thank you so much, I have reported it to the bank and trading standards. I have found the company they are registered in the UK not in Italy, and not disclosing this on the adverts. I can't thank you enough for all your help, it's so lovely to have support.


----------



## Rosey#2465

Thank you Geordie, I have reported it now and I know that I will find another place. Live and learn as they say. Have a great day.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Last week, I found a UK online shop selling Ecco shoes. They took my money (77 euro) and have not received the shoes or any type of a receipt or acknowledgement. I think I got ripped off. In researching the company called www.under40.co.uk, I found no comments from any customers anywhere on the internet but did find that this company is registered to somebody called Tom Breslin in London at a London street address but no email and no phone number and no way to contact this person. The charge that was made on my account when they took my money went to what sounds like a Chinese name. I will give them another week. If I don't get an acknowledge or the shoes, I'm contacting the authorities in the UK.


----------



## Italia-Mx

You can check domain names at a website called www.whois.net


----------



## GeordieBorn

Italia-Mx said:


> You can check domain names at a website called www.whois.net


This is very true and might give more information. This Network tools site here has the very same and a little more others might find useful at time. Thanks for reminding me Italia-Mx about this useful tool...


----------



## NickZ

Whois only shows what the domain owner wants to show. My blog host charges me €2 a year for Whois privacy. Others offer similar. 

It doesn't hurt to check but the person is a scammer like they seem to be it won't get you far.


----------



## GeordieBorn

That is true Nick about the fact they likely hide themselves, however they may not as you suggest. Apart from that if they still have an active site they may simply be using a VPN service to hide. In which case they likely (not my area) can be tracked down to some level. People like this once identified as "robbers" should be tracked back automatically by the relevant authorities who should have the power to close down any VPN account or ISP account they find linked.


----------



## NickZ

The police shouldn't have any trouble finding out the servers. The problem is the "smart" ones will be using servers outside of the EU . There are countries that are much more permissible.

But I was more speaking to whois. In the old days Whois info had some much information that the spammers would scour it for valid emails and more. Even the honest amongst us try and avoid putting that info out there today.


----------



## NickZ

BTW I wonder if the people that run expatforum know that in a few months Chrome is going to start complaining if they don't switch to https.


----------



## GeordieBorn

NickZ said:


> BTW I wonder if the people that run expatforum know that in a few months Chrome is going to start complaining if they don't switch to https.


I'll look for the new change to Chrome, thanks Nick. I don't use much Google stuff if I can help it these days, but I've kind of tied myself into their email. Use Firefox by default as my browser, DuckDuckGo for searching and never log in to Google on my device if I can help it (use Thunderbird to get emails).


----------



## NickZ

If you're using Firefox I don't think you'll see anything. But anybody using Chrome will get a warning if the website isn't using https. Even now in the address bar I see "Not secure" for this website. They should have implemented https by now IMHO


----------



## GeordieBorn

Firefox (FF) has had this warning for I don't know how long, but very long time and I ignore it unless it's a site where I need security. But I agree sites need to get with it as next step will be to make it a lot more difficult for access e.g. pop-up message(s). Of the 4-5 Italy forums I'm a member of 2 of them have "https", even then one of them has mixed content, so it is reported (in a slightly different way) by FF as not secure. Totally off topic, but hopefully some will realise this is important especially if finance is involved.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Italia-Mx said:


> Last week, I found a UK online shop selling Ecco shoes. They took my money (77 euro) and have not received the shoes or any type of a receipt or acknowledgement. I think I got ripped off. In researching the company called www.under40.co.uk, I found no comments from any customers anywhere on the internet but did find that this company is registered to somebody called Tom Breslin in London at a London street address but no email and no phone number and no way to contact this person. The charge that was made on my account when they took my money went to what sounds like a Chinese name. I will give them another week. If I don't get an acknowledge or the shoes, I'm contacting the authorities in the UK.


I have an update concerning the situation above. Today a package arrived from Guangdong China. It contained a pair of cheap, plastic flip flops. Be very careful with the website www.under40.co.uk. They do not respond to any questions and the "receipt" goes into the Spam folder. As far as I know it is still up and operating. Try not to give these thieves any of your cash.


----------



## Claudine M.

Thanks for the heads up on these scammers. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------

